# Panini Sticker Albums



## manuel (Nov 9, 2005)

After having my memory jolted into action in the Back to the Future thread, I thought it might be interesting to have a walk down memory lane and see who had (or indeed has!) any of the old Panini sticker albums?   

For those who have been untouched by their evil, they are essentially a book of blank frames, which you stick in your sticker from a covered packet.   They included films and sports, as far as I can remember.   The amazingly cunning bit was that you would always end up with thousands of doubles before you got down to the last fifty or so that you could send away for to complete the book.   A marketing man's dream really.

Anyhow, I had (and finished) ET, FIFA World Cup 1982, Short Circuit and Back to the Future.  I dug out the old ET one a few weeks ago .... 

* runs off to e-bay *


----------



## moviefan (Nov 9, 2005)

Hay dont sell them if i where you i would keep them !! Old is gold


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think I ever completed one but my fav one ever and I found one of the sitickers stuck to a old draw in the garage the other day was my A Team sticker book


----------

